

Embrace Bad Ideas and No Business Model - yunfangjuan
https://medium.com/p/835eb815eeb4

======
yunfangjuan
I wrote this as an investor but I think the concept applies to startup
founders too. In my friend Yariv Sadan's words " The corollary for
entrepreneurs: work on ideas that seem bad and that have no business model. If
your idea is obviously good it's probably too late to build it because that
obviousness is predicated on the success of other companies, which have
already captured the market."

